# The Alpha Strategy pdf John Pugsley



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I am trying to find this book. John Pugsley (author) distributed a PDF format edition of the book, free of charge but as of Jan 2012, the author's domain has expired. 

I'm not able to locate another option. Anyone know of a link that's working or have the pdf file available to share via PM?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This One??


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep. I tried a different link and couldn't get it to download. This one worked beautifully. Thank you. :rock:


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you, po boy.


----------

